# Beach No.1 Ceiling mounted scroll saw.



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This thing is cool. This is not something one comes across more then once in a lifetime, I suppose at least, because they seem to be really rare. 

I actually have a bunch of work coming up real soon that this thing would be perfect for. 

Here is a catalog cut: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/80/3071.pdf

Here is the only one set up I can find: 



















Here is mine:











It has a clutched or friction drive pulley, the table is in rough shape and the billows for the air pump has seen its better days. 

The two things I will need to figure out is how to mount it to the ceiling and what kind of blades to get, or how to modify blades to work.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You have room for it?

Did you catch this thread? 
Right up your alley...:thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/great-story-142707/#post1907488

Here's their website.
About 1-1/2 hours south of me.

http://www.blueoxmill.com/about-blue-ox-millworks.htm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Room, a specific job and I saw that video elsewhere.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Room is relative :laughing:


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

There is one that has been on Ebay for a while that I've been watching. Watching being the operative word, since I don't have the space for it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121010326452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
I've been looking into doing some marquetry (and dabbling a bit) so it's a "one of these days.." for me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is Barry's saw. Have you looked at something called a donkey for what you want to do?


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

The plans for one are in the back of my copy of Marquetry by Pierre Ramond, but I haven't put on together yet. Long story short, I'm probably moving back to New Jersey some time in the late spring or early summer. Once I get relocated I'll see what kind of space I have to work in, but until then more tools means more stuff to move. Also, if he still has the thing I'll be reasonably close enough to pick it up.
I did pick up a veneer saw from Gramercy tools last year and its fantastic. For now anything more intricate gets done with a razor knife or fret saw. It's much harder than it looks!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Stripped down and getting ready to paint the base.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like that had a belt drive. How do you plan on attaching a motor to it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Exlud said:


> It looks like that had a belt drive. How do you plan on attaching a motor to it?


Flat belt drive from a motor.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Progress. Everything on the base is apart and half of the parts cleaned up. 

All the wear parts are made of wood. The friction shoes for the drive are wood, the pitman arm, the take up for the lower blade guide assembly, the yoke for the tension springs on the top section is all wood.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting find..........

Hardly see those around....


hope you do a video of her running,,,,

Thanks for posting.,,



B,


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

What are you going to use it for? I understand some of the benefits but it seems they're offset by the amount of room it eats up.

Im quite ignorant when it comes to any of the old stuff.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you ever heard of a Mexican Donkey Show?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have some exterior corbels to make, really thick ones will be its first work out. 

The big advantage with this machine is there is no throat. I can do large sections of decorative fret work for exterior trim on old houses. 

The foot print is rather small, one will just have to learn to deal with the upper section mounted to the ceiling. 

Plus it fits in well my old, odd an unique colllection of machines that I use to maintain the old houses in my town.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All the parts on the bottom are clean and painted. I bet I have logged two hours in front of the parts slinger, er buffer with wire wheels.

I am still trying to clear the oil channel inside the drive arbor shaft.

Literature says to file or grind a slot in the blade to fit in the bottom mount. I see no reason for that, this looks like tension pulling up is the only thing that holds the blade in place on the lower mount.

I am kind of sad a little, but I think the table is too far gone to even try and salvage. It has had a good case of ants or the like.

I would like to assemble the lower half and then take the top half apart to clean it. 

I guess my only source for blades is cutting up bandsaw blade stock?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

New top will be Cherry. 

Bottom is almost back together. 

Gave the lower bearings a quick scrape, fixed the oil channel in the arbor shaft issue and did some loose assembly.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!

Nice ..........! 


JMPOV, thick corbels...........:no:

Not going to happen on that machine.....

Gigerbread....Absolutly.....

jmpov.


B, (am I on your ignore list)......?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Now how else are you supposed to cut out the inside details on a corbel?

Got to make these.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

BS ~ 1/4" PRJ/3TPI 



we OWWM stick together...

B.,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Didn't get much done this weekend, had too many visitors drop by. Some buying, some selling, some telling stories. 

Scored a deal at my millshop on some cherry handrail that was left over and rejects from a job last year. 100' for 50 bucks.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You may want to look at scroll saw blades of today's saws,.....you will notice something about them that separates them from BS blades.....




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> You may want to look at scroll saw blades of today's saws,.....you will notice something about them that separates them from BS blades.....
> 
> B,


They are not really compable. Band saw is not a scroll saw. What is your point? Oh no, I am going to have to figure out what works best, woa is me.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You mentioned making your own out of A Band Saw blade...


There is a hopping affect if BS blades are chopped up and made for this type of scroll saw. Tooth set design- There is a topic on this over at the mother ship....



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> You mentioned making your own out of A Band Saw blade...
> 
> There is a hopping affect if BS blades are chopped up and made for this type of scroll saw. Tooth set design- There is a topic on this over at the mother ship....
> 
> B,


Tooth set can be adjusted. There is a foot below the guides on these things to hold the work piece down to the table. Pictures of the old blades for these things look just like BS stock.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Did some xmas shopping today, even picked up a few things for myself. I was able to find what I thought was an appropriate motor. Got in my pulley stash and found the correct paper pulley I needed, found an appropriate sized starter and was able to glue the table halves together.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Did some xmas shopping today, even picked up a few things for myself. I was able to find what I thought was an appropriate motor. Got in my pulley stash and found the correct paper pulley I needed, found an appropriate sized starter and was able to glue the table halves together.


How do you flatten that table to be perfect?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking forward to seeing her fired up.........I've seen a boat load of pictures on the mothership but no video.....


So THATs what the cherry wood was for,,,,,,.:laughing:


I think he has a 16" jointer Deck, my guess is he will be doing a side by skim over the jointer head (guard removed)....then hand plane and sand the middle to flat

How big is that table anyways.....:blink:....


B,


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I am looking forward to seeing her fired up.........I've seen a boat load of pictures on the mothership but no video.....
> 
> 
> So THATs what the cherry wood was for,,,,,,.:laughing:
> ...


Oh my, that's some heavy lifting right there.

I thought he might have some early American skinning torture device that doubled as an enormous planer.:laughing:

This just came to me... Darcy do you guys hook up power feeder's to those older machine's? And what about dust collection, do they even have them and if so, does it work well? Now I'm afraid I'm starting to head down a very dangerous road.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The halves were pretty flat when I glued them up, one was just shy of 23" wide the other was 21". Both too wide for my 20" jointer. I set the bed rollers up a bit on my planer and skimmed the bottom, skimmed the top, then the bottom and top again. Put three 10mm dominoes in before I joined the halves. two of those clamps are older then the scroll saw. It is almost dead flat.

Literature called for a 38x40 or 40x40 table. the one on it was 36x38. as it sits it is 42 x 41 and heavy. I think I will trim it to 38x38.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Oh my, that's some heavy lifting right there.
> 
> I thought he might have some early American skinning torture device that doubled as an enormous planer.:laughing:
> 
> This just came to me... Darcy do you guys hook up power feeder's to those older machine's? And what about dust collection, do they even have them and if so, does it work well? Now I'm afraid I'm starting to head down a very dangerous road.


I have a stock feeder on my 1885 Clement #2 saw bench. Some one made a nice metal shroud to cover the blade and do a pretty good job of getting the dust collected. Planer, shaper, CM, both sanders, both saws are hooked up to my DC. 

Still have not messed with the BS DC yet. Jointers have totes underneath to catch the chips (bases are open under head) I have very old triangle head planer that you cant really hook up to DC.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Table is getting closer. Finding a spot for the motor may be interesting, not much clearance for the drive belt.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn, that table top almost looks too good to put a hole in!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I dug this thing back out and started working on the strain (top section) mostly because I have a project that I need this thing in order to finish.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Strain is almost done.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Planning on attaching this thing to your ceiling?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Planning on attaching this thing to your ceiling?



I have to, no way to use it other wise. 

Thinking about making it so I can fold it up when not in use.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Now how else are you supposed to cut out the inside details on a corbel?
> 
> Got to make these.



Just a thought D,

Bandsaw ...........



You close the cut line with a sliver of the same material/glue....., in some cases (when the corbel is larger) glue and compress the joint(glue sandwitch)...


I would love to see a video of your saw running......I think it's cool....:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I tried one and what I have to cut out is so small and detailed, I ended up tossing the corbel in the scrap pile. Gonna try this and if I can't get it right I am buying a big ass fret saw.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, sometimes things have a tendency to fade from the foreground. 

I need this thing running last year. It was time to get busy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J58eEw8XCzg


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey D,...
Have you got it up and cutting,? 

Cool peice of OWWM ..:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Getting close. Donovan sent me a smaller pulley to slow the drive down some. 

I am also going to have to open up a section of my ceiling to mount the upper part


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

3ph motor + VFD .....


Problem solved......:whistling




:laughing:


I couldn't help it.....:laughing:


Post some vid of her cutting when you get her up and running.....:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A vfd would be goofy on this thing. It crossed my mind, for a second...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

And then............:blink:


I so wish ,...one of these days....you'll try a VFd out......



It's sorta like your Festool addiction.....:laughing:


:thumbsup: 


Hope all is well...look forward to the updates D.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will put one on my lathe.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Put the iron center in the top, sanded it down and refinished it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well done! ....... 👍


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive got a few old pieces of metal working machines. Ive seen plenty I would love to have. old machines gets addicting.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

That looks awesome

Am i crazy? How the heck do you have the time to do all these restoration projects, run your business, and raise a family. Its all i can do to keep up with work and family. My shop is a mess. I need to take some productivity lessons from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Strain is hung, things have been figured out, blades made and it is running. 

Still have a couple things to do, new air pump and material hold down foot, but I should be able to make some test cuts soon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's location in my shop is not real good for picture taking, but oh well.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Need to get blower done. Camera work done by a 9 year old.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53R7gDK-y9I


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Found some 1/4" 4tpi band stock today and made up some new blades. 

Cuts a fair bit quicker, especially when switching from across the grain to with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Starting to get a little better at running this thing. Still have a few little quirks to iron out.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice!

That could not be done by any other machine......:thumbup:


There is a oliver big boy 36" scrol saw in Trumansburg ,NY, $750....http://twintiers.craigslist.org/tls/4893629131.html

Love to go grab it but..........its a space eater as well.. ..:laughing:


Nice work D!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Nice!
> 
> That could not be done by any other machine......:thumbup:
> 
> ...



I tried one with a jig saw, it was ok. It won't work on a modern scroll saw (can't cut that thick) you couldn't get the sharp points on a cnc.

It could be done by hand with a bow saw is the only other way I could think of.

I had one person keep telling me to cut it open and use a bandsaw then glue it back together. I thought that was a dumb idea.

I have a few larger projects for it as well, think barge board scroll work and larger fret work on porches.

This was probably the hardest machine for me to figure out how to set it up. There is really nothing out there about them.

Some literature says it would cut up to 14" thick material.


----------

